# Truck just shuts off?



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

anyone know why? My truck just shuts off while im plowing? I have no idea why? The batery and engine light comes on. I shift back into park and turn it on and it starts fine? Any thoughts? I dont want to be driving down the road and have the truck shut off. Its a 06 F250


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

question

why didn't you post what kind engine


Did you ram pile then sudden engine died? It happened me several time with 01 f250 V8 5.4L it would ram sudden died. then try start it fine.


----------



## andyman0291 (Oct 18, 2008)

same thing happend to me today when i was going over a pile. threw it in park, turned the truck off then on again and it was fine. weird. and he has a 5.4l v8
i have a 6.8l v10


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

that is wierd
are you drawing too many amps and straining the electrical system so much it kills the truck?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Might think about having it scanned. Ten to one it will not show anything.
I noticed with the new ambulances I drive that the ignition switch will tend to spring back on start and shut off. The spring drives the switch to off when you just let go of it on start. You might have this going on. It hit's a bump when it's on the edge and it just turns it's self off. When you start it, try releasing the key to the run position without just letting go of it. Since it starts right up afterward,I would not think it's a junction plug or important connection. It's a newer truck it should not have these problems yet.


----------



## N&CLandscaping (Oct 14, 2006)

I have no clue what the problem is. Thanks guys so far. Its not when I am pushing a pile or anything, last week I put the truck in reverse, then it just shut off. It happened a few storms back as well.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

N&CLandscaping;740118 said:


> I have no clue what the problem is. Thanks guys so far. Its not when I am pushing a pile or anything, last week I put the truck in reverse, then it just shut off. It happened a few storms back as well.


Does it ONLY die when shifted to reverse? Or ONLY as you actually function the plow?


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Post what engine you have in it. If it's a 7.3 Diesel the cam position sensor could be going. Some of them will just stall the truck when they are going out. Some just die and it's a no start.


----------



## ColliganLands (Sep 4, 2008)

its got a 5.4 gas


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldnt worry guys... Had that happen a couple times with my duramax... this last time, i just happened to be looking the right way and seen that another key on my key chain got stuck between the shifter and when you throw it up into reverse it puts pressure on it and turns the key back ever so slightly... therefor causing the motor to turn off... LOL go figure! atleast i dont have to worry about it anymore 

Hopefully that is your guys problem to


----------



## PPP (Jan 5, 2005)

My 2005 F-250 6.8L started doing the same thing this year while plowing at low speeds. In my case it was the lights,plow,heater all drawing to much and the Alt not being able to recharge the battery. I upgraded to a new battery and have not had the problem since. I may upgrade the Alt but not while the truck is still under warranty.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I would possible clean the throttle bodie.And also ck the base idle.


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

The problem you are talking about is pretty common with the newer Fords. The computer and alternator are not working correctly together. The alternator is not being told to output correctly and the voltage drops too low and the computer shuts down the engine. This can even happen on the dual alternator Diesels. Re flash is suppose to be avail from Ford for this issue.

J


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

*Triple L :*
My Grandpa had the same problem. His truck would shut off on a certain streach of bumpy road. So Dad and my Uncle are thinking bad connection. They go all over the engine, new points, new cap, new spark plugs & wires all the connections cleaned and greased. Dad goes to get Grandpa's keys and then it dawned on them. The key ring has about 20 keys on it. The thing would get swinging and shut off the ignition switch !


----------

